# shower tray rubbish or am i just a fat *******



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I am now having the shower tray on my sundance replaced for the second time due to the tray cracking all along the inner edge where it raises up to go over the wheel arch . A ) The raised edge is not supported in any shape or form .B ) the moulded plastic is about the thickness of a plastic cup and C ) the whole shower area is so small that a size 10 foot has to push against the side of the tray to stand in it .I was shocked to see how thin and flimsy the shower tray is no wonder they break. I have also suffered the same issue with the hand basin which has broken around the outlet that to it about Imm in thickness and i have not been standing in that. Seems that the quality is suffering here. I know manufactures need to keep build costs down and I know the sundance is an entry model at a cool 38k but give us a shower i can stand in please .Or at 6ft 2" and 17 stone am I just to fat for a swift :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Doing a self build just now and using one of those flimsy shower trays. I am supporting it all the way round and underneath with ply on the bottom (12mm) and 2" wide wood around the edges with a high density foam liner.
I cannot see these working without support tbh.

Karl


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.
We couldn't possibly comment.. :lol: ..


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

phil4francoise said:


> and C ) the whole shower area is so small that a size 10 foot has to push against the side of the tray to stand in it .


Did you not try standing in it before you bought the Sundance? I tried and rejected dozens of motorhomes for all sorts of reasons before I found one that suited. I certainly wouldn't have bought one that had a shower too small to stand in ............ maybe I am a bit 'odd'. 

Self builders don't call 'Coachbuilt' motorhomes 'Flimsies' for nothing you know 

Harvey


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is not restricted to shower trays in Swift vans. I have had one replaced in an Autotrail and one in a Frankia.

There several recent threads on here about it if you search you will find them. The advice Karl gives is correct, they need to be well supported below otherwise stress cracking will appear in no time. If not detected quickly the resultant leaks can be quite a problem, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also being 17 Stone and 6ft, when we tested vans at shows and at dealers, I got some funny looks when I stepped into the shower and simulated washing, fully clothed that is.   we rejected many a model, even when a couple of salesmen said that surely you use the onsite shower block and no one really uses the onboard showers.But then again a salesman would. :wink: :wink: 
I found a square area better than the round or semi round with sliding door, will say nothing about them or will be typing for an hour at least.
We are very happy with our model and can quite honestly recommend the Marque, not too sure of the dealer though as they are helpful but expensive.

cabby


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

ingram said:


> phil4francoise said:
> 
> 
> > and C ) the whole shower area is so small that a size 10 foot has to push against the side of the tray to stand in it .
> ...


Yes I did try standing in it and yes it was a squeeze but i just did not know at the time that they were to flimsy to use . A salesman whom i will not name suggested that the problem was because of the change in temperature when you use hot water . So there you have it use the shower at your own risk just dont use the hot water


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I personally think that all makes of motorhome suffer with this problem and one so easily sorted out by just making them a bit thicker and building in more support. 
Yes it will cut the profit margin by about 50p but on a £40k van what the hell.
This problem has been so well documented over the years but not one has done anything about it.

I wonder how long it will be before somebody using a flimsy shower tray actually goes right through it and does some harm to themselves, I hope it never happens but the manufacturers wouldn't have a leg to stand on in the resulting court case im sure.

RD


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Few years ago had a caravan with split shower tray and could not get a replacement so had a sheet metal firm to make one out of stainless steel.
You will never break that even if you are like me a F B  

Steve


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Haven't got round to it yet but I am going to fabricate a wooden tray to fit into mine with the wooden ridges running in the plastic opposite ridges ie; the supported ones - should stop me sliding around as well.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

04HBG said:


> I personally think that all makes of motorhome suffer with this problem and one so easily sorted out by just making them a bit thicker and building in more support.


Don't have that problem in my Eura. The Shower is well solid, in fact there is nothing flimsy about the van at all to be honest.

I also don't remember any problems with the shower in my Hymer either.

Karl


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Also being 17 Stone and 6ft, when we tested vans at shows and at dealers, I got some funny looks when I stepped into the shower and simulated washing, fully clothed that is.   we rejected many a model, even when a couple of salesmen said that surely you use the onsite shower block and no one really uses the onboard showers.But then again a salesman would. :wink: :wink:
> I found a square area better than the round or semi round with sliding door, will say nothing about them or will be typing for an hour at least.
> We are very happy with our model and can quite honestly recommend the Marque, not too sure of the dealer though as they are helpful but expensive.
> 
> cabby


I'm with you on this, being on the larger side i get in the shower and try to simulate washing , including checking i can reach my feet!

However i do agree with the salesman, we always use the site facilities unless they are yucky.

In fact, i wonder how many motorhomers would give up the shower space for more kitchen worktop or lounging space?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

riverboat2001 said:


> However i do agree with the salesman, we always use the site facilities unless they are yucky.
> In fact, i wonder how many motorhomers would give up the shower space for more kitchen worktop or lounging space?


Not much point having a motorhome, may as well get a camper van 

I got into motorhoming because I like having my own bathroom, toilet and bed rather than sharing with other people in hotels etc. I never use any site facilities except for leccy, water and waste..

Karl


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

These trays are vacuum moulded from a fairly thin sheet. The result is that deep sides are thinner than the flat surfaces and this causes problems. Ideally the sheet shouldn't start the same thickness overall so that these stretched parts can be thicker. The obvious work around is to reinforce the affected bits before fitting.

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every post I do >Here it is<


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

gromett said:


> riverboat2001 said:
> 
> 
> > However i do agree with the salesman, we always use the site facilities unless they are yucky.
> ...


Maybe we are just looking at the same thing from a different perspective.

With all my previous travels being on motorcycles with very limited luggage capacity, i settle quite easily to using facilities as i go.

We have a very old very cramped and worn out camper that again makes some of these lovely air-conditioned immaculate shower blocks a delight.

Maybe when we have a nice spacious van with a nice shower my usage will change, but until then, we are just happy to be enjoying whatever comes along.

One last point, i love a really long hot shower and would worry about any water leaks or problems caused by the steam.


----------

